# why not Dawn?



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Why should I order "dairy soap" instead of using dawn detergent with a squirt of bleach? Anyone know?... cause it would be a lot cheaper and I wouldnt have to order and ship..etc..???
I also pre-rinse and use dairy sanitizer already...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I use Dawn and a little bleach... IMO no need for "name brand" unless you're dealing with FDA regulations


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I use to use the dawn and bleach. I switched to wipe out because someone got them for my and my SSC counts on milk test have gone way down since useing them.


----------



## tallgirl (Oct 15, 2009)

Because some detergents do not react well with bleach.
Read the label...most say "do not add bleach"...I found one at Safeway called Ecover that is natural and did not have that warning. It was more expensive, but I only use a drop a day.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

I use Dawn and bleach - tallgirl has a point with the reactions, so only use the original formula blue Dawn. 

RunAround, what are wipe outs?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I used bleach and Dawn last year this year I am useing Caprine Supply Udder Wipes


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

http://www.hoeggerfarmyard.com/xcart/pr ... uctid=4024

Wipe Out udder wipes


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I just use store brand citrus anti-bacterial wipes for cleaning udders. When I read the original post I thought the discussion was about cleaning milking equipment. I only use the milk for our own family right now, so I just rinse in lukewarm water, then wash in hot soapy water. I don't use bleach every time. I know at some point I'll have to add an acid wash...


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Ya...actually I did want to know about cleaning up my surge milker equipment...I had bought the cleaning kit from hoeggers, but I thought I might just use the dawn and bleach instead of ordering again...I do like the sanitized, but that goes a long way


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

BTW.. I just went to get some "original" dawn liquid at the grocery, and ALL of the dawn soaps were "ultra-concentrated" and say do not add bleach!
??? Can you even get original anymore???


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I get my original Dawn at either Dollar General or Family Dollar


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks Liz...I'll try that!


----------

